

Ask HN: They will bring back Windows Classic and make billions? - frozenport

I'm finding simple tasks that involve multiple windows challenging. Did Microsoft make Windows 8 so that when everyone hates it, they will bring back Windows Classic and make billions?
======
slap_shot
Take a look at Scott Hanselman's blog post 'Windows 8 productivity: Who moved
my cheese? Oh, there it is.'

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Windows8ProductivityWhoMovedMy...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Windows8ProductivityWhoMovedMyCheeseOhThereItIs.aspx)

This helped me a lot. I don't particularly like the OS, but once you read that
post you should find the experience manageable.

------
lsiebert
Not everybody hates it, though many do, and many find it confusing. Microsoft
is attempting to build a future forward system by making people transition to
it now. Arguably they should have done the windows 8 style interface (aka the
metro interface, but there were TM issues with that or something) as a
secondary optional interface on PCs and the main interface for tablets, then
built on the experience they got from early adopters, but they decided to try
to force things on people and have users test it, then learn from their
mistakes, as they did with Vista.

~~~
pedalpete
Or at least have the user set which will be their default. I think Metro is
actually fine for most users who are only using web, email, media, etc. even
if on their laptops (yes, their are many people who fall into this category).

I find I'm in the desktop most of the time and almost never go to the metro
start screen, which is a shame, because I'd like to be able to use their
innovations, but most of the apps I run only run in desktop mode.

~~~
phaus
I like Windows 8, but I really just like using it on touchscreen devices. On a
touchscreen device, I think it has the potential to dominate everything else,
as long as the apps start to show up and the second round of devices isn't
plagued by crippling hardware and software defects, like nearly everything
that wasn't manufactured by Microsoft.

The best way I can describe using the new interface on a non-touch device is
that it feels like the operating system equivalent of a console port.

